# January 2022 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Feb 13, 2022)

Congratulations to @otherprof for "Empire State Reflection," the January 2022 Photo of the Month.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 13, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @otherprof for "Empire State Reflection," the January 2022 Photo of the Month.


Congratulations


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2022)

Congratulations!   Such a great shot!  👍


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 3, 2022)

Congrats! You had a great eye to notice that one. Turned into a really nice abstract reflection!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 3, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 5, 2022)

Love it


----------

